
Turkish Government Probes JPMorgan After Recommendation to Go Short on Lira - sahin-boydas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-23/turkey-probes-jpmorgan-after-recommendation-to-go-short-on-lira
======
sahin-boydas
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-turkey-banks/turkish-
watc...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-turkey-banks/turkish-watchdogs-to-
probe-jp-morgan-after-lira-plunge-idUSKCN1R40OS)

